

Mockup-designer: Local-storage based mockup tool - toni
http://fatiherikli.github.com/mockup-designer/

======
cleverjake
I do not think that demos should include a username and password.

~~~
MrEnigma
I thought this as well, except this is an actual mock up. So good it fooled
you.

